# Adrian Roger's passed on this morning.



## LawrenceU (Nov 15, 2005)

Pastor Adrian Rogers passed away early this morning after a battle with cancer. He pastored Bellevue Baptist Church in Memphis, TN for more than three decades and helped lead the return to biblical inerrancy in the SBC. Although not a Calvinist, he was a faithful man of God and a very courageous preacher.

I'm surprised to not see a thread about this.


----------



## VanVos (Nov 15, 2005)

This is very sad to hear. I had no idea that he was sick. Didn't agree with everything he said, but I too believe he was a man of God.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 15, 2005)

He died well I am sure! He will be missed.


----------



## john_Mark (Nov 15, 2005)

I made a short post on his passing. http://reformatabaptista.blogspot.com/2005/11/dr-rogers-say-hello-to-Jesus-for-us.html

I didn't even hear about this until I got home from work. Prayers to his family while they mourn.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 15, 2005)

Im sad to hear of his passing. But I was unaware of who he was. 

Blade


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh wow. I didn't know he was sick either. I didn't agree with everything he said either, but he was a great preacher, and godly man. He will be missed. 

Joining in the prayers for his family..


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 16, 2005)

I didn't know he was sick either.  May God comfort his family.


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Nov 16, 2005)

He actually had a lot of influence on me. I've been real bummed about it, it all happened so fast.


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 16, 2005)

His family made a beautiful statement, for those that haven't seen it:
Its at http://www.adrianrogers.org/



> Rogers' Family Statement
> 
> At this time of grief, the Rogers family "“ Mrs. Joyce Rogers; Steve & Cindi Rogers, and their daughter, Renae Rogers; Mike & Gayle Foster, and their sons, Michael & Adrian Foster; David & Kelly Rogers, and their sons, Jonathan & Stephen Rogers; and Bryan & Janice Edmiston, and their children, Angela Luce, and Rachel, Andrew & Breanna Edmiston "“ would like to thank all who have offered prayers, sent expressions of love and kindness, and given practical help on behalf of our family during these days. We are also especially grateful for the wonderful team of doctors, nurses, and other medical staff, who have given the very best of their time, knowledge, and creative energy, in order to preserve the life of our beloved husband, father, and grandfather, and minimize his physical pain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Nov 16, 2005)

As a Memphian, I am very aware of the "Larger than LIfe" description that was given by Al Mohler.....I echo the sentiments of previous writers on this thread.....He will be missed in Memphis, if only by the Pagans who loved to tear him down mercilessly......

....If i can be allowed a little humor at a time like this.... I know a guy who moved here a few years ago and thought that Bellevue Baptist Church was Southwest Tenn. Community College for months....You can see it (you can't miss it!) from I-40 and it is certainly huge....

no reason to be too sad....i'm certain he is happy as a clam right now


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't really know, nor ever heard, Mr. Rogers. Lawrence, you said he was not a Calvinist. What was he? Being in the SBC, I'd roll the dice and gamble Arminian. Is that right?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't know what to say. He lived what he believed. He led people to Christ. He deeply loved people. He will be missed.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 16, 2005)

This is why salvation is by grace alone, through faith alone, in Christ alone, not through sterling theology! I trust he's with the Lord, and hope to see him in Heaven, if I can get close enough to see him.


----------



## pastorway (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BlackCalvinist (Nov 16, 2005)

Well.... he made a few gaffs regarding Calvinism, but his heart seemed to be in the right place.

Now the rest of him is, too.

I imagine my buddy Charles and he are having a good convo right now.  and both are seeing and savoring the Savior face to face.

AMEN.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 16, 2005)

Thought these were interesting:

http://www.aomin.org/index.php?itemid=582

http://www.baptistfire.com/books/rogers.shtml


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 16, 2005)

Rogers was a nice man, I'm sure, and I'm glad he is out of pain and resting now.

He was a 4-point Arminian, classic dispensationalist (wrote a book a couple years ago on the Last Days that shows this clearly), and outspoken very harshly against predestination, election, limited atonement, irresistible grace, etc. etc. He was just a typical SBC pastor, in my experience, speaking his convictions, as we all do.


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 17, 2005)

Here´s a link to a very "œmoving" video tribute to Dr. Rogers, found on the website of the Southern Baptist Convention:



http://www.sbc.net/adrianrogers/


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Thought these were interesting:
> 
> http://www.aomin.org/index.php?itemid=582
> ...



Yeah Pastor Matt, the baptistfire "infomerical" was loaded with more rhetoric than a Finney-esque altar call.

[Edited on 11-17-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## dswatts (Nov 17, 2005)

'isms' aside. He was my pastor when I was at NAS Millington. He was the godliest man I've ever met, hands down. I will miss him terribly. My prayers are with Joyce & the kids

Dwayne


----------



## pastorway (Nov 17, 2005)

{MODERATED}

[Edited on 11-17-2005 by webmaster]


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 17, 2005)

{MODERATED}

[Edited on 11-17-2005 by webmaster]


----------



## Saiph (Nov 17, 2005)

to Pastorway.

[Edited on 11-17-2005 by Saiph]


----------



## pastorway (Nov 17, 2005)

the truth hurts sometime.....


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 17, 2005)

My brother attended Bellvue Baptist and was baptised there.I have heard some pretty good sermons from Mr. Rogers.He had a great voice from the pulpit.


----------



## pastorway (Nov 17, 2005)

*Personal Tributes to Dr. Rogers from well known Calvinists*:

James White, who has analyzed several of Dr. Rogers sermons about issues that deal with Calvinism, posted this on his blog:



> On a very sad note, Adrian Rogers has died. Chemotherapy is a rather barbaric way of dealing with cancer, and while it can work, it likewise has lots of complications, in this case, double pneumonia. His website asks for prayers for the Rogers family. All theological disagreements aside, as I noted a few years ago when reviewing his sermons on Romans 8 and 9, when it came to justification, he was spot-on, and we can be thankful for his life and ministry.



Also, Phil Johnson (PyroManiac), definitely a strong Calvinistic voice and one who has sttod firm against NPP etc, posted this:



> I want to say something about the passing of Adrian Rogers. I had the highest respect for him, a great love for his preaching ministry, and a special appreciation for the courage and diligence he showed in resisting the erosion of confidence in the Scriptures in some SBC circles.



Dr. Albert Mohler of Southern Seminary posted this:



> The news from Memphis brings to a close one of the greatest pulpit ministries of our times. Dr. Adrian Rogers died early this morning after a brave fight against cancer. Few men have left such an impact on a church, a denomination, and the larger world.
> 
> Dr. Rogers was a lion in our midst -- the man God used to serve as leader and voice for a great resurgence of biblical Christianity. He was a man of tremendous gifts, whose booming voice was matched by a gift for words and a powerful delivery. He dominated the pulpit as few men ever have, preaching the Word and calling sinners to faith in the Lord Jesus Christ. He was a modern-day "Prince of Preachers" whose personal example served to encourage thousands of others to greater faithfulness in preaching the Word of God.
> 
> ...




So while he was not a Calvinist, he was a CHRISTIAN, a great pastor and preacher, a defender of the Word of God, and a man used of God to bring many into the kingdom. It is too bad that we do not have more preachers with his ability to communicate the truth of the gospel to those who need to be saved.

Phillip

[Edited on 11-17-05 by pastorway]


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 17, 2005)




----------

